# Ethernet on Premiere



## michifan (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone have an idea what the Ethernet capability might be vs the HD? All my Tivos are wired with Cat6 & a gigabit router - an increase in ethernet speed would on its own be worth the expenditure.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

Actually getting more than 22Mbit/s out of a 100Mbit/s port would be an improvement.

EDIT: The BCM7413 has dual Fast Ethernet ports. Unless they disabled both and went with an external chip, it's a 100Mbit/s port.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

k2ue said:


> The Ethernet is reported to be 100Mbs, which is fine, since no disk drive (or broadband service) can stream faster.


Sorry, but that's not correct. Modern drives, even low performance "green" models can sustain sequential reads of around 100 MB/s, 8x the rate of a 100Mbit/s adapter, and more than most cheap Gig-E adapters (Realtek, Marvell, etc.) can do.

With the TiVo constantly writing two streams to disk though, the speed of an uncached read will be significantly slower. It should still be able to max out a 100Mbit/s pipe though.

What would be nice would be if there was a way to get the TiVo to NOT buffer whatever happens to currently be on the last channel I was watching/recording. Sorry, but there's no way that I'm ever going to want to watch the ridiculous infomercials that might be on at 3:00 AM and I'm never home in the early afternoon to watch Judge Judy either. Buffering 30 minutes of those is just a waste of power.


----------



## michifan (Mar 3, 2010)

litkaj said:


> What would be nice would be if there was a way to get the TiVo to NOT buffer whatever happens to currently be on the last channel I was watching/recording. Sorry, but there's no way that I'm ever going to want to watch the ridiculous infomercials that might be on at 3:00 AM and I'm never home in the early afternoon to watch Judge Judy either. Buffering 30 minutes of those is just a waste of power.


It'd be nice if the Tivo could either get information off the HDMI as to whether the TV/Projector is on (turning off the buffer) or there was a setting that you could turn the buffer on/off.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

TiVo, should be bold.

* Raid 0
* Dedicated Gig controller
* 1GB Snapdragon

WTF.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

litkaj said:


> Actually getting more than 22Mbit/s out of a 100Mbit/s port would be an improvement.


Not sure where you're getting those numbers from, but I can generally download to my PC at 55Mbit/s out of my wired S3 and about 35Mbit/s from the other S3 that is over wireless.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

whitepelican said:


> Not sure where you're getting those numbers from, but I can generally download to my PC at 55Mbit/s out of my wired S3 and about 35Mbit/s from the other S3 that is over wireless.


My S3 (connected via Ethernet) has a consistent hard limit of 2.75MB/s (22Mbit/s) over http, and 2.28MB/s (18Mbit/s) through TiVo Desktop. I've tried everything from testing immediately after a restart, to tuning both tuners to channels I don't get.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

litkaj said:


> My S3 (connected via Ethernet) has a consistent hard limit of 2.75MB/s (22Mbit/s) over http, and 2.28MB/s (18Mbit/s) through TiVo Desktop. I've tried everything from testing immediately after a restart, to tuning both tuners to channels I don't get.


Ah.... nevermind. I was forgetting the TivoToGo limitation. My S3's have been freed from those encumbrances.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

whitepelican said:


> Ah.... nevermind. I was forgetting the TivoToGo limitation. My S3's have been freed from those encumbrances.


How?


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

keenanSR said:


> How?


I'd like to know as well, though it won't matter much for me since I ordered two Premiere XL's and my S3 will be going away.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

keenanSR said:


> How?


The prom has been replaced to allow software "modifications". I use mfs_ftp or TivoWebPlus to download shows off my Tivos. I get around 7 MBytes/s downloading from my hardwired S3, and around 4 MBytes/s from my wireless one.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> TiVo, should be bold.
> 
> * Raid 0
> * Dedicated Gig controller
> ...


1GB Snapdragon? First off that makes no sense. And second off, a Snapdragon is not designed for DVR use.


----------

